# 20 Minute Electric Mains



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

*After a rain out of Friday's practice day, the Saturday practice and race schedule was modified to race all 3 rounds of qualifying and the lower mains on Saturday with the optional rain day of Sunday used to race the "B" and "A" mains!*










*Lance Norrick and the Farm crew did a great job of getting the track ready for some serious racing action and the track was hooked up! That is why the Farm is the top off road track in the USA right now!*










*After 3 hard fought rounds of qualifying Doug Tudor and his Novak powered Losi XXXT TQed all 3 rounds followed closely by Barry Petit's Novak powered Associated T-4 and Dennis Allison's Novak powered Associated T-4.

The 15 truck field was filled after a hard fought 15 minute "B" main early Saturday mourning with the track frozen and ice in several spots on the track that did not seem to bother Victor Digiuseppi and Timothy Habiuk from making the bump up to the "A" main.*










*Here is most of the 15 truck "A" main boys getting ready for battle!*










*The 20 minute non-stop "A" main started with Dennis Allison leading the first lap that followed with Richard Medlin leading the next 2 laps that swapped around several times each lap that included Doug Tudor and Derreck Martin taking command on lap 4 leaving the Doug, Dennis, Richard, George Hagy and the Barry Petit who caught up after a rough start to make it very tight 5 way battle for 2nd place swapping the position around several times allowing Dereck Martin to stretch out his lead in the top spot. Richard and Dennis experienced some breakage and fell out.*


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

*The race ended with several positions not decided till the last couple of corners including Barry Petit barely holding on to 2nd place spot after breaking an "A" arm near the end of the race edging out Doug Tudor. Congratulations to Dereck Martin on the big Pro Truck win!*










*Congrats to the top 3 in Pro Truck!

Dereck Martin 28 20:10.871
Barry Petit 27 20:10.875
Doug Tudor 27 20:21.262
George Hagy 27 20:42.488
Steve Adams 26 20:30.804
Tim Hepler 25 20:26.486
Monti Pope 25 20:28.482
Brad Powell 24 20.34.482
Dennis Allison 18 20:11.517
Scot Caraway 15 13:30.865
Victor Digiuseppi 13 20:19.407
Timothy Habiuk 12 13:31.989
Richard Medlin 11 8:26.671
Ray Zander 6 4:58.511
Carl Fisher 0

Great Job to all the electric Pro Truck racers on the big debut at the Farm II!

Thank you Jon Martin and Lance Norrick for a Great series to let us race in!

See everybody at race #2 at the Farm II again!*


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Where is this track located??
What a beautiful facility!!


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

DJ1978 said:


> Where is this track located??
> What a beautiful facility!!


The Farm II in Charlotte, NC the site for the ROAR Gas Truck Nationals this year and the site for the IFMAR 1/8th Scale Gas Buggy Worlds next year! This is one of the top off-road tracks in the USA!


----------



## mad_about_losi (Nov 10, 2006)

You guys have an awesome looking track!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wish I lived closer I'd be there


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

*I would have won the race if it was not for way too much of this problem!!!*









:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

*Electric Pro Trucks ECNS Round 2 @ The Farm II Raceway in Charlotte, NC*

*A Great Weekend for racing and the Pro Trucks were lined up ready to take to the track.*










*Driver's on the driver stand ready to start the "A" main!*


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

*Lined up ready to go with Richard Medlin TQed up front!*










*The first lap around has Dereck Martin jumping to the front with Barry Petit, Dennis Allison, Monti Pope and Richard Medlin in hot pursuit.*










*On Lap #2 Barry Petit takes charge from Dereck Martin!*










*On Lap #10 Dereck Martin takes charge!*










*Barry Petit and Richard Medlin have a fearce battle for 3rd!*










*Dennis Allison and Monti Pope battle for the 4th spot right up until the last lap!*










*The final results are in with Dereck Martin coming out on top with Barry Petit and Richard Medlin taking the podium with Novak equipment sweeping the top 3 spots!!!!*










*Congratulations to all for some great racing!!!!

Dereck Martin 30 20:19.525
Barry Petit 30 20:49.410
Richard Medlin 29 20:06.957
Monti Pope 28 20:39.211
Dennis Allison 28 20:53.126
Ray Zander 27 20:28.815
Tim Hepler 26 20:19.005
Clay Tritt 25 20:04.901
Brad Powell 24 20:45.353
Doug Tudor 21 16:39.351
Rich Dupuis 17 14:17.987
Gary Poovey 16 13:07.227
Steve Adams 9 7:50.986
Victor DiGiuseppi 6 5:32.962
Timothy Habiuk 5 4:49.911

Great job by all including my photographers Cameron Saxon and Annie Burseng!

See everybody at Race #3 at the Proving Grounds Raceway in Sumter, SC.*


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

*ECNS Race #3 at the Proving Grounds Raceway in Sumter, SC Race Report**

Great day for racing and a hard fought "B" main with Timothy Habiuk and Karl Kobernus getting the 2 bump up spots to fill the 12 truck "A" main that Dereck Martin's Novak GTB 5.5 powered T-4 earned the top TQ spot.*









*A close start with Dereck Martin leading the first lap followed closely by Dennis Allison and a hard charging Barry Petit who took the lead on lap 2 and 3 until he broke a shock giving the lead to Doug Tudor on lap 4 and 5. *


















































*Dereck Martin took the lead on lap 6 leaving a fierce battle between Doug Tudor and Dennis Allison that was not decided until the final lap with Dereck Martin taking the win, Doug Tudor 2nd and Dennis Allison finishing 3rd!*









*Congratulations to all the Pro Truck Racer that attended and now with ROAR adding our class it looks like it is going to get big nationwide!

Pos Name Laps Time
1 Dereck Martin 31 20:35.808
2 Doug Tudor 29 20:05.134
3 Dennis Allison 29 20:07.808
4 Monti Pope 28 20:24.606
5 Ray Zander 27 20:28.712
6 Brian Abbott 26 20:38.419
7 Victor DiGiuseppi 24 20:39.048
8 Tim Hepler 23 17:30.797
9 Timothy Habiuk 21 20:13.226
10 Robert Davis 20 20:12.915
11 Barry Petit 12 12:48.796
12 Karl Kobernus 2 1:37.623

Novak GTBs with 5.5 brushless motors dominated the top 3 spots!

See everybody at Rodslingers Raceway in Griffin, GA on June 2nd for Round 4 of the ECNS!

Summer Nitrofest is at the Farm Raceway on June 8th thru 10th and the ROAR Off-Road Electric Nationals are in Albuquerque, NM on June 14th thru 18th!*


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

Great looking pictures!! Are any of you guys going to the Roar Modified race?


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

cola said:


> Great looking pictures!! Are any of you guys going to the Roar Modified race?


There is maybe 3 of us trying to go to NM to the ROAR Off-Road Electric National race next month, but I might end up being the only that can go on such short notice.


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

What kind of weight are you guys adding to your trucks? I am running my 6000 with 1oz right now, but I am thinking about bumping it up to 2 or 3.


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

cola said:


> What kind of weight are you guys adding to your trucks? I am running my 6000 with 1oz right now, but I am thinking about bumping it up to 2 or 3.


Think about it! The trucks are designed to run with a 6 cell nickel pack that even an 8000 mah pack is 5 ozs lighter than. I add 4 ozs of weight to my truck that i move around to effect the handling like I want it.

Notice how most of Tebo's and Maifield's set ups include adding a 1 oz weight some where on the truck and that is with the nickel batteries. Remember most brushless systems are heavier than normal brushed systems, so get the scales out!


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

*ECNS #4 Pro Truck Race Report at Rodslingers Raceway in Griffin, GA*

What a great place to race with a very unique crossover and alot of elevation changes.


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

After a hard fought day of qualifying, Barry Pettit TQs with his Novak powered T-4.









The Pro Truck gang ready to do battle!









The 20 minute race started with a fierce battle for the top spot with Barry Pettit and Dennis Allison going at it with Barry leading the first 2 laps. 









Dennis picks up the pace and takes the top spot for laps 3 and 4 with Barry fighting back to the front on laps 5 and 6. 









Dennis jumps back on top on lap 7 with Barry in hot pursuit followed by Tim Hepler, Tim Michel and Darrell Manning.









Barry Pettit takes charge on lap 10 to finish out the race with Dennis Allison finishing 2nd and Tim Hepler in 3rd. Another Team Novak sweep of the top 3 positions!










Congrats to all the Pro Truck Racers for a great race!!!

Barry Pettit 32 20:28.000
Dennis Allison 29 20:04.264
Tim Hepler 28 20:38.562
Darrell Manning 26 20:19.938
Tanner Mitchell 24 20:48.847
Tim Michel 17 15:08.403
Timothy Habiuk 14 14:34.510
Jordan Payne 7 7:56.005
Ben Robinson 0
Wesley Dennis 0

The Next ECNS race will be July 14th at the World Famous Tiltyard in Dayton, VA.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Craps said:


> *ECNS #4 Pro Truck Race Report at Rodslingers Raceway in Griffin, GA*
> 
> What a great place to race with a very unique crossover and alot of elevation changes.


Dude, thats an awesome looking track.


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

The crossover was really cool!!!!


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

Sorry no race report with pictures for the Summer Nitrofest at the Farm II Raceway in Charlotte, NC.......just a little race results with a Novak GTB sweep again of the 1st 4 top spots and the first Mamba system to crack the top 5.

1st Barry Pettit
2nd Dennis Allison
3rd Doug Tudor
4th Tim Hepler
5th Tim Habiuk

Off to the Nats in Albuquerque, New Mexico for some 20 minute racing there!!!

See ya there!!!


----------



## AJS (Mar 21, 2002)

What motors are you guys running in the trucks?


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

I belive they are running novak 5.5 with the sinitered** rotor.


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

cola said:


> I belive they are running novak 5.5 with the sinitered** rotor.


That is correct with the 5.5 and we are at the ROAR Offroad Electric Nats now finding out a 7.5 motor is faster with 2wd truck on that track and maybe using it more often than the 5.5....I will add Mike Truhe was TQ in todays controlled practice with a 5.5 motor with Charlie Perez 3rd fastest using I think a 6.5 motor. So go fiqure what driver skill level and type of track might depend on the motor.


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

The Li-po Brushless Truck Class at ROAR Nats was a huge hit and appears to be a ROAR class for next year! Most of the top Pros raced in it!!! 


















































Lipo Brushless Round# 5 
Top Qualifier is (null) Race# 38 
ROAR 2007 Electric Off-Road Nationals at ARCOR 
Position Driver Name Car # Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Qualifier # 
1 Maifield, Ryan 7 51 20:10.835 22.791 7 
2 Cavalieri, Ryan 2 50 20:11.917 22.846 2 
3 Truhe, Mike 1 49 20:19.851 22.971 1 
4 Perez, Charlie 3 48 20:30.954 23.998 3 
5 Holt, Jason 9 42 20:12.969 26.194 9 
6 Griffin, Dan 6 42 20:24.958 24.259 11.989 6 
7 Hepler, Tim 8 39 20:06.796 27.836 8 
8 Roy, Jerry 10 32 20:05.128 27.135 10 
9 Sanchez, Sean 12 29 20:03.215 25.701 12 
10 Cramer, Scott 13 28 17:27.505 26.092 13 
11 Hohwart, Rick 4 24 9:46.908 23.747 4 
12 Martin, Dereck 5 23 20:04.683 24.553 5 
13 Tarrant, Jeff 11 6 3:09.107 31.543 11 




Congrats Ryan Maifield and to all that raced in the new class! Don't be surprised if it is not one of the largest classes next year!

I had alot of fun racing for longer than 5 minutes!


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

*ECNS Pro Truck Final Series Winners*

The 8 race series concluded with some of the best racers on the East Coast competing with Dereck Martin winning the class championship. Congratulations Dereck!

1. Dereck Martin
2. Dennis Allison
3. Barry Pettit
4. Doug Tudor
5. Tim Hepler










Pictured from left to right: Doug Tudor, Barry Petit, Dereck Martin, Dennis Allison, Tim Hepler

Congratulations to all 5 trucks having Novak Brushless power for the season of 20 minute electric 2wd truck racing!


----------



## AEman69 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats is a really nice track! I usually like my local track in Tucson Arizona but they changed it and it is nasty nasty nasty! Its a little smaller though ... Id like to hit a big track.


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

AEman69 said:


> Thats is a really nice track! I usually like my local track in Tucson Arizona but they changed it and it is nasty nasty nasty! Its a little smaller though ... Id like to hit a big track.


One of these days I am going to stop in Tucson for a race there along with SRS in Scottsdale, AZ and I also want to race at Intermountain Raceway in Magna, UT.


----------

